# explanation please



## It's the painter (Nov 19, 2009)

I recently was doing an interior where the test was positive on lead paint.But what i find unusual is that when i touch the dust it totally irritates my skin,is this cause of a higher content of lead.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The following MSDS describes lead as a skin irritant. http://www.dotdecimal.com/uploads/pdfs/MSDS/lead.pdf Take a sample to the lab for an accurate measure of the lead concentration.


----------

